# Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler mais:



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 10:38)

http://visao.sapo.pt/investigadores...e-verao-nao-vai-haver-sol-em-portugal=f721265



> Investigadores alemães concluíram que o aquecimento global contribuiu para um inverno mais chuvoso e prolongado. As últimas informações indicam que este ano não vamos ter um Verão com sol e temperaturas elevadas.
> 
> Filipe Duarte Santos, professor catedrático especialista em alterações climatéricas, afirmou, em entrevista ao Correio da Manhã, que o aquecimento global contribui para invernos mais severos. "No Ártico, existe uma grande quantidade de gelo a flutuar que, de ano para ano, está a perder extensão e espessura devido ao aquecimento global. Com menos gelo, há mais água a absorver radiação e a aquecer".
> 
> ...



O que dizer disto?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 10:47)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*

Os maias erraram na previsão, afinal o sol irá desaparecer, mas é no verão em portugal, olha que bom , o elemento e época mais certinha que temos vai ser extinta  , o maldito do tempo anda esquisito...

Antigamente dizia-se que íamos morrer assados tostados grelhados e até fritos, agora já dizem que o inverno se vai prolongar mais do que o normal, pá, gente decidam-se assim não dá ou é tudo em modo 2003 ou tudo em modo 1816 (ano sem verão).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2013 às 11:51)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*



Mário Barros disse:


> Os maias erraram na previsão, afinal o sol irá desaparecer, mas é no verão em portugal, olha que bom , o elemento e época mais certinha que temos vai ser extinta  , o maldito do tempo anda esquisito...
> 
> Antigamente dizia-se que íamos morrer assados tostados grelhados e até fritos, agora já dizem que o inverno se vai prolongar mais do que o normal, pá, gente decidam-se assim não dá ou é tudo em modo 2003 ou tudo em modo 1816 (ano sem verão).



Eu cá sei o motivo, olhem para o calendário o dia é 1 de Abril, logo é dia das mentiras e logo, é mentira.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 11:57)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu cá sei o motivo, olhem para o calendário o dia é 1 de Abril, logo é dia das mentiras e logo, é mentira.



Também pensei nisso, mas brincarem com isto numa revista...?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 12:02)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu cá sei o motivo, olhem para o calendário o dia é 1 de Abril, logo é dia das mentiras e logo, é mentira.



Por acaso, eu neste tipo de estudos acho logo que é verdade, há com cada coisa ridícula. Mas vá lá, ainda há sanidade mental , ainda não se produziu nada a tal ponto.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 12:08)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*

Diz-se que se trata de uma investigação... alemã...para variar...provocações?


----------



## amando96 (1 Abr 2013 às 12:36)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*

Até não me queixava


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 12:47)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*



amando96 disse:


> Até não me queixava



Não digas uma coisa dessas em público que o português gosta do verão quente e soalheiro


----------



## romeupaz (1 Abr 2013 às 14:29)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*

Peta óbvia... já vinha com link para "postar" aqui com o titulo "Mentira meteorológica"...
Alguém se antecipou lol... vai agora para o meteoleiria lol


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 23:13)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*

http://www.facebook.com/visaopt/posts/617548188258897


----------



## GabKoost (2 Abr 2013 às 06:50)

*Re: Investigadores alemães dizem que este Verão não vai haver sol em Portugal  Ler ma*



Geiras disse:


> http://visao.sapo.pt/investigadores...e-verao-nao-vai-haver-sol-em-portugal=f721265
> 
> 
> 
> O que dizer disto?



"Filipe Duarte Santos desmatriza a situação: "Nas nossas latitudes (o ar polar do ártico), provoca uma créscimo de precipitação, *apesar de a tendência ser para maiores períodos de seca*."

Tudo dito.


----------

